# Where do you get your amiibo cards?



## Tobyjgv (Apr 6, 2019)

Hello! As I am starting up my amiibo card collection, I was wondering:

-Where do you get your amiibo cards?(Not including tbt)

With my first two packs, I purchased them from Amazon, but I am aware you can purchase specific cards from eBay, and other sources.

Thanks!


----------



## tmq927 (Apr 7, 2019)

Tobyjgv said:


> Hello! As I am starting up my amiibo card collection, I was wondering:
> 
> -Where do you get your amiibo cards?(Not including tbt)
> 
> ...



I haven't bought from these places or am updated but I have seen tumblr, reddit, twitter, instagram, youtube and or in stores. Anywhere there is a platform for sellers you will have someone selling. Reddit seems to be a place you might want to start or discord also.


----------



## funkybum (Apr 7, 2019)

Depends on where you live I guess.. There's a store that sells packs in my town, which is quite lucky. I'm new to collecting so have not looked very much further than that tbh


----------



## Valzed (Apr 7, 2019)

I mostly buy from eBay. There's a particular seller who I buy from who is very trustworthy & doesn't jack the prices up to insane levels.


----------



## droqen (Apr 7, 2019)

Dunno if this is helpful to you as I'm in Canada: 

I once bought packs from bestbuy.ca, amazon.ca, EB games (AKA Game Stop) with trade-in credit, facebook marketplace, Kijiji.ca, letgo, and local card game and retro game speciality shops in my city.

Currently, I trade on reddit, facebook, and locally on Bunz.

I'm also aware of people selling them on Etsy if you're looking to buy specific cards, but read the descriptions cause some of them are fan made to look like the real thing (they're really convincing!)


----------

